# Mod. 70 Extreme Weather..any bedding



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I would like to gain some knowledge from ya'll. I have heard conflicting reports that the new Model 70 Extreme Weather is Pillar Bedded. Can any of you guys confirm this 100%.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Take the barreled action out and see if there are pillars.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If you go to the Winchester site and look it clearly shows that it has a full aluminum bedding block in a Bell & Carlson stock.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> Take the barreled action out and see if there are pillars.


really....thanks, next time I go to the gun shop I will ask my buddy to take one apart. If I had one I could have done that, but thanks for the obvious!


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

ac700wildcat said:


> If you go to the Winchester site and look it clearly shows that it has a full aluminum bedding block in a Bell & Carlson stock.


Thanks wildcat.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

tsimp1211 said:


> Savage260 said:
> 
> 
> > Take the barreled action out and see if there are pillars.
> ...


Dude, don't get so excited, he was stating the obvious to most of us here and what should probably be the obvious to most gun owners. It's about a 5 minute job that anyone can handle to take the barreled action out of a stock. Please take the time to get familiar with your firearms.

Read the owner's manual first, the data you are asking is probably there. If you don't have the owner's manual, go online to winchesters site and download it.

If you do decide to take it apart, please read this section in the owner's manual as most rifles have a sequence you need to put the screw back in and tighten.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You need to give a little more info in your post. I took it to mean you had one, but were not sure if it was pillar bedded.

So, OBVIOUSLY it wasn't OBVIOUS, was it??? :eyeroll:

Next time you have a question google it yourself, you won't have to get your panties in a bunch that way! :thumb:

If you have a "buddy" at the gun shop why didn't you just ask him????? That would be the OBVIOUS thing to do!!!! oke:


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess the question in my original message was confusing, please accept my appology. Savage, I am sorry for being rude, it was a bad day at work, and I am sorry once again.  
I am going to re-word the question.

I am a long time Browning fan, owning four Browning rifles. I am in the market for a stainless/synthetic rifle and have basically narrowed it down to two choices. 1. Browning X-Bolt Stainless Stalker and 2. Winchester 70 Extreme Weather. I would not have considered the Winchester except that it was reccomended to me by a friend. He is the first one that told me the rifle was pillar bedded, but he does not own one either. Here is the question. Can anyone here confirm that it is pillar bedded? I re-checked the Winchester site, and did not see where it was pillar bedded.

Little background on me. I am 28, not 14, and have been hunting/shooting since I was six or seven I guess. I have gotten serious about it during the last 5 years. I own multiple rifles, bolt, lever, and semi-autos. I am in the military, currently deployed to Turkey. Just figured you guys might get a better idea of me with some background info. :beer: :sniper:

Thanks for taking the time out of your day to read and respond to my post! :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Straight from the winchester firearms website.

Get extreme accuracy under any conditions. The Bell and Carlson™ composite stock provides a solid feel and features trim and lightweight ergonomics. It has a textured charcoal gray matte finish for rugged good looks and improved grip in adverse conditions. The sculpted cheekpiece helps insure proper eye-to-scope alignment from any shooting position. The thick, black Pachmayr® Decelerator® pad helps take the felt recoil bite out of high performance magnum cartridges. The claw extractor offers Controlled Round Feeding so the cartridge may be easily withdrawn from the chamber at any point after it leaves the magazine. The cartridge feed lips are part of the receiver for improved reliability. The classic Three-Position Safety offers both on safe and fire positions, plus a middle position that locks the firing pin yet still allows the bolt to be operated, providing a greater margin of safety when checking the chamber condition or unloading. *The Extreme Weather SS rifle's free-floating,* fluted stainless steel barrel is made in the same factory as those found on U.S. military rifles and machine guns, and features a recessed Target Crown to protect the rifling. With quality optics, premium ammunition and good shooting conditions, 1 MOA accuracy can be expected. Two stainless steel sling swivel studs are installed. (Scope and mounting system not included.)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The Winchester home page shows the aluminum bedding block under the "additional images". You can click on images either R or L views of the stock, or the bedding block. SO, no it isn't technically "pillar" bedded, but it does have the full bedding block.

P.S. If you are not buying Savage rifles(or at least Rem 700s) you are missing the boat. Browning??? uke: oke: :wink:

P.P.S. Thanks for your service!


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

southdakbearfan said:


> Straight from the winchester firearms website.
> 
> Get extreme accuracy under any conditions. The Bell and Carlson™ composite stock provides a solid feel and features trim and lightweight ergonomics. It has a textured charcoal gray matte finish for rugged good looks and improved grip in adverse conditions. The sculpted cheekpiece helps insure proper eye-to-scope alignment from any shooting position. The thick, black Pachmayr® Decelerator® pad helps take the felt recoil bite out of high performance magnum cartridges. The claw extractor offers Controlled Round Feeding so the cartridge may be easily withdrawn from the chamber at any point after it leaves the magazine. The cartridge feed lips are part of the receiver for improved reliability. The classic Three-Position Safety offers both on safe and fire positions, plus a middle position that locks the firing pin yet still allows the bolt to be operated, providing a greater margin of safety when checking the chamber condition or unloading. *The Extreme Weather SS rifle's free-floating,* fluted stainless steel barrel is made in the same factory as those found on U.S. military rifles and machine guns, and features a recessed Target Crown to protect the rifling. With quality optics, premium ammunition and good shooting conditions, 1 MOA accuracy can be expected. Two stainless steel sling swivel studs are installed. (Scope and mounting system not included.)


A free floated barrel is completely different than a bedded receiver. A free floated barrel means that at no point will the stock make contact with the barrel. A bedded receiver, either glass or pillar bedded ensures that constand contact is made between the rifle stock and the receiver. Some will argue that one is better than the other, MY OPINION is that a glass bedded rifle is better.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> The Winchester home page shows the aluminum bedding block under the "additional images". You can click on images either R or L views of the stock, or the bedding block. SO, no it isn't technically "pillar" bedded, but it does have the full bedding block.
> 
> *P.S. If you are not buying Savage rifles(or at least Rem 700s) you are missing the boat. Browning??? uke: oke: :wink:*
> 
> P.P.S. Thanks for your service!


Ya, I really like Brownings, from the first one I shot they have always felt comfortable to me. I would never turn down a savage rifle, however I have heard that they cut a lot of corners on the new model 25. I think that most people would agree that the Savage rifle is the most accurate out of the box rifle you can get, don't think that I could argue against that from what I have seen. I have a Remington 700 BDL in .270, it doesn't group well at all. I have tried various brands of ammo, bullet types, and weights of bullets...no cure yet. It avergages about 3" at 100 yards. I am going to bed the receiver when I get back home. If that doesn't work, it's going back to Remington. The only change made to the rifle since purchasing new was to remove the iron sights and put the set screws in. A gunsmith did that for me for free since I bought the gun from him. I wouldn't think that replacing the iron sights would make a difference one way or another. I initially had a Cabela's Pineridge scope on the gun, then changed the scope and put a VX3 on it just to ensure it was not the scope. It wasn't the VX3 didn't make a difference in the groupings. As of right now, the BDL makes a great boat paddle


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

I found the picture of the bedding block, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree 100% on the cheap crap Sav Mod 25. I owned one for about 2 weeks. Way too many corners cut, plus it would only allow me to chamber a round about 30% of the time. The rifle was sent back to Savage. Many months later I heard from some one who heard from some one that Savage tried to say the base screws were too long and they were causing the bolt not to close, but it closed just fine with no round in the chamber!!! :rollin:

If I were more computer savvy I would have copied and pasted that bedding block image for you, but wasn't sure if it would work.

Good luck with that Rem!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

tsimp1211 said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Straight from the winchester firearms website.
> ...


My point was nowhere did it state it was pillar bedded, that's all. By Bell and Carlson's website they make both with and without the aluminum bedding block.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Got ya BearFan, misunderstood your post, one of the problems with conversating over the internet. I am sure that in the Bell and Carlson stock, the rifle is nice and cozy! Personally I don't own any rifles with a B&C, but I have heard great things about them! Thanks for your posts!


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> I agree 100% on the cheap crap Sav Mod 25. I owned one for about 2 weeks. Way too many corners cut, plus it would only allow me to chamber a round about 30% of the time. The rifle was sent back to Savage. Many months later I heard from some one who heard from some one that Savage tried to say the base screws were too long and they were causing the bolt not to close, but it closed just fine with no round in the chamber!!! :rollin:
> 
> If I were more computer savvy I would have copied and pasted that bedding block image for you, but wasn't sure if it would work.
> 
> Good luck with that Rem!!!


I can understand wanting to make a product at less cost to the producer, I have taken enough economics classes to understand that when you can produce a product at a lower cost, you have the potential to make more money. However, when you are in the gun business, I don't think that it is a wise decision to produce cheap rifles, even if it is inexpensive to produce them. I will say this, most guys are happy with 2" at 100yrds if they can kill a deer or two, and have fun with their buddies. Possible, this gun is for them. It isn't however for people like us who demand accuracy, fine lines, and 100% operation all of the time.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have 2 B&C A2 Medalist stocks for my Savage rifles. I think they are great, no need for skim bedding. I just wish they made some with the cutout for a detach mag. My H-S Precision with the bedding block is great too!

From what I hear the Sav 25s shoot very well, when you can get em to shoot. I have read a few other places where people are having trouble with them, but most say they shoot great. I am really glad I upgraded mine to a Mod 12 .204. Now I can throw on a 1:8 .223 barrel and and shoot the same loads as my .223 AR if I want. Maybe even see if I can get some one to make that 30AR round and give that a try. I believe that keeps the same bolt face and mag as the .223/.204.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I love that, shot well when you can get them to shoot, ha, maybe I have been at the computer too much today.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> I have 2 B&C A2 Medalist stocks for my Savage rifles. I think they are great, no need for skim bedding. I just wish they made some with the cutout for a detach mag. My H-S Precision with the bedding block is great too!
> 
> From what I hear the Sav 25s shoot very well, when you can get em to shoot. I have read a few other places where people are having trouble with them, but most say they shoot great. I am really glad I upgraded mine to a Mod 12 .204. Now I can throw on a 1:8 .223 barrel and and shoot the same loads as my .223 AR if I want. Maybe even see if I can get some one to make that 30AR round and give that a try. I believe that keeps the same bolt face and mag as the .223/.204.


I don't know if it is the same bolt face or not. I would imagine that it would be for functionality. I have not gotten into the AR scene yet, but they sure are fun to shoot.

I guess like most men I have a gun wish list, and a .204 is second on the list after the X-Bolt SS. I have looked at lots and lots of them, and it basically comes down to two guns, either the savage model 10 predator or the CZ. I don't think that you could go wrong with either of them.


----------

